# "Research Chemicals"



## dprogram (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been interested in research chemicals ever since they started flooding the market but avoided them due to reports of people having many bad experiences. Many of them were analogues of other popular drugs with just an added molecule here or there. In England basically all are still in legal status since they don't really have an analogue law. Here in the states it's much different. I mean you used to see bath salts everywhere until some guy decided it was a good idea to be a cannibal for a day. Plus lots of inexperienced and stupid kids got their hands on the shit and didn't dose correctly (or responsibly) and ended up in the ER or worse dead. I was wondering if anyone else has had experience with these and what was their favorite.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jan 14, 2013)

I actually had one helluva a summer slinging those. Made quite a bit of cash with em too. Yeah there are stories of people freaking out on them but after doing them for about two months I only saw one guy go completely stupid, and by that I mean he was walking around his place in his underwear screaming at a toothbrush (i wish i was making that up haha). Of course he had done way more than any of us and after a while he eventually came out of it. My advice is do your research, look up what it is you're doing and how much would be an appropriate dosage. Also only order and go through people and sites you trust. My favorite is between 2ce (which had more of an acid feel with a slight body high) and 25i (which was more like ecstasy but with small visuals). I don't recommend doing either alone though, waaay more fun to do with other people.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah those "2C" drugs are pretty weird. 2Ci, 2Ce, 2Cd, 2Ct-2,etc... Some of them last longer than I care to wrestle with.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 15, 2013)

That's the equivalent of saying, "I've been interested in DRUGS for a while now, what are they like?"


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 15, 2013)

With that said

2ci
4-aco-dmt
5-meo-DALT
MXE

I read an article one time that said those are cool.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 15, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> That's the equivalent of saying, "I've been interested in DRUGS for a while now, what are they like?"


 Hey at least you're not referring to SWIM. Being 35 I've done nearly every illicit drug there is and had problems with a couple. Sold more than I care to admit as well. I found a reputable supplier and I've done my research on Erowid so I know the game. Just curious as to what others thought and enjoyed.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 15, 2013)

2ct2 is nuts, that drug has made me thing the earth was caving in on it self, etc. 2ce is alright, injected it accidently once.......long story. I've heard bad things about 2ci, I how ever tried it randomly for free in seattle once. It was weird, hung out with the security guard in the pike market for a while that night. cool guy. the abbreviation on his nametag is m. scheff, kept referring to him as masta chef. I don't really do drugs anymore. You shouldn't either. but if you are going to go this route, 2ce, and 2ct2 are the way to go. in my opinion anything else is bullshit. DOC is alright too. got given some of this on blotter, and felt like a really heavy mushroom trip, combined with a bunch of coke. good stuff. 

On the real though, Just wait until someone feeds you acid or mushrooms. if ya know what I mean. paying for them is bullshit.

Or just be american, and drink a chocolate stout.


----------



## noitanicullaH (Jan 15, 2013)

Those 2c(any letter) was something interesting in my region of the world, although it wasnt something special, compared to MDPV(you could buy it as "plant food" shit is strong)+mdma+amphetamine who knows what more, or just simply hitting solid amount of acid, iam glad after 5 yr i quit living in simulation, it seems like i was in psychosis that being high as fuck on everything you can get all the time is cool, but i wont regret, it was one hell of an experience.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah I've got a "been there done that" mentality but could use a reset sometimes. I like diving deep within my own thoughts...some things are therapeutic if you use them correctly and with purpose.


----------



## Bent Spoons (Jan 19, 2013)

my favorite 'rc' is prob 2c-b. the other 2c's get pretty intense. 2cb has a great body high. the doX series are pretty crazy time. I've wanted to try the 2c-bromo series.

wtf you slammed that shit. WOW. must have been epic bro


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 19, 2013)

It was given to me by someone I knew who said where to get molly. I was in my squat in nola. (go figure). this kid bought, and gave me and my homie each a point. fixed everything up, dude man went first, then my friend, went second because I had to be the "doctor". then they were too high, so we had to walk to the french quarter to find someone I knew, and bring them back. neither of them had ever injected molly, so they didnt know what it was like. we came back, I did mine. started getting my rush, and yelled THIS IS NOT FUCKING MOLLY. walked to the window. opened it, tripping balls. and started puking, after about 5 minutes of puking, still bent over the window. I looked up, and everything did a complete 180. the roof of the house next door, was on the ground and vice versa, so I jumped out the window. and asked one of them to get water. the kid we got to give me my hit. bent over out front still puking. I see their feet, I look up, and dude has MY huge jar of pickled okra. I was like, what the fuck. I asked you to grab me water, and you grabbed the okra, you got the fucking okra. we go to walgreens, tripping balls, their food stamp thing was down, so we had to walk to key mart, got some water, and some orange juice, dude was like, when we get to burbon street, im taking a right, and yall can come with if you want. we were like fuck that, and walked to the river, sat there for a while, and chain smoked. and I just ranted about shit, and my homie was two out of it to respond, but kept intently listening and shit. and that bend in the river from the north right there, that all the barges come around and shit. we couldnt tell what was there, until it was right infront of us. adventually the cops came, and kicked us out of the park, so we walked around the french quarter, and kept running into people we knew, and I would keep ranting, about shit that was pissing me off and shit, and he kept listening. my bottle of orange juice is long gone, but im still carrying it around. at one point, I told him, I feel like im going to run into someone I haven't seen in a while. and its gonna be dissapointing. we ran into a bunch dick head kids, I hadn't seen since I was like, 16 from my home town infront of rouses, they were like what the fuck are you up to? how have you been man? I just fucking went off on them, because they were treating me all like, yeah were homies, i haven't seen you a while, how are ya? so I just sat there and talked a bunch of shit. and walked away. then somehow ended up hanging out infront of popeyes for a while. after this, I don't really remember too much.
would I do it again? mabye. if I knew what I was getting, instead of someone giving me something I didnt want to begin with. shit drug dealer whoever that kids friend was.


----------



## cport420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Man fuck them RCs. Some are safe most aren't. And most ppl do the okie doke with them. Misreprsenting wtf they sellin. All that shit is garbage. Even the fake weed stuff. Do everybody a favor and grow some shrooms or weed. Learn simple chemistry and synth something. So much other shit to do besides sellin knockoff drugs. Take some real L.


----------



## Ekstasis (Jan 28, 2013)

Careful with those... Or at least combo's you aren't familiar with alone before combining.

Way back in 1999 I was at a party and a couple friends took mdma and an unknown pill, possibly dxm or 2ci. 

A friend had a horrible experience, she got an anxiety disorder from a bad pill combo. She laid on the floor of a dirty warehouse in an e puddle, near orgy, with the focus on her from 6 people, while like 100 people took pictures of her kissing 1 person, 2 others sucking each nipple, her shirt was pulled up, 1 more with her hand down her pants were half down and 2 more rubbing each of her legs. 

Another girl took the same pills and sat crouched on the floor all night in a fetal position rocking and repeating "Dub, dub, dub, dub, dub, dub." This went on for hours. We would check on her and she'd say she was fine and it was back to rocking and dub, dub, dub...

Another one got poop on her hand and walked around having everyone smell it and people willingly did! Lmfao! She had a hard time getting her hands washed and medics had to help her. 

Just be careful! Harm reduction is good thing.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 28, 2013)

It's why I'm thankful for Erowid and Bluelight.


----------



## Ekstasis (Jan 28, 2013)

It's also why, it's not a good idea to trust a new friend's dealer... She was the dub, dub, dub all night girl.

Good times. Lol.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 3, 2013)

6-APB ftw!


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmm.. Sounds interesting!!


----------



## Ilikepie (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't recommend a certain chemical, reason being they can affect everyone differently due to body chemistry. Research chemicals seem to have a much wider spectrum of effects for one drug, than "regular" drugs. Stick to the more popular ones, that have a smaller spectrum of effects so that you can more accurately predict what will happen. Research reviews, etc.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 20, 2013)

Ekstasis said:


> Hmm.. Sounds interesting!!


6-APB is like a real good psychedelic roll...omg. Moar!


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 20, 2013)

I am clean and a mom, but it sounds fun... :b


----------



## cport420 (Feb 20, 2013)

Grow weed, cacti, mushrooms,dmt,lsa,opies or any other tried and true natural drug. Lots of these so called drugs are worse in side effects and can be unpredictable.


----------



## Weston (Mar 3, 2013)

Research Chemicals are basically just new drugs. Calling them RC's is a way to sell them without saying, "Hey, buy these drugs!" Some of them are alright and some might make you feel uneasy... They are new so the side effects are unknown. Cancer, limbs falling off, etc could happen. Know this - DOx chemicals (DOM, DOB, DOC, DOI) last a long time and a 24 hour peak of tripping and rolling is common. You can research the research chemicals on Erowid. I would like to try MXE which is like K but manufactured for recreational use, 2C-B which is said to be similar to E and LSD but also unlike either one, and maybe some others. Just use caution. cport420 makes a good point about unpredictability and the classic tried and true drugs are well documented so you know what you're getting yourself into with them.

Check out these two books - PIHKAL and TIHKAL. These are "Classics" from the man known as the "Father of Ecstasy".


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 24, 2013)

Weston said:


> Research Chemicals are basically just new drugs. Calling them RC's is a way to sell them without saying, "Hey, buy these drugs!" Some of them are alright and some might make you feel uneasy... They are new so the side effects are unknown. Cancer, limbs falling off, etc could happen. Know this - DOx chemicals (DOM, DOB, DOC, DOI) last a long time and a 24 hour peak of tripping and rolling is common. You can research the research chemicals on Erowid. I would like to try MXE which is like K but manufactured for recreational use, 2C-B which is said to be similar to E and LSD but also unlike either one, and maybe some others. Just use caution. cport420 makes a good point about unpredictability and the classic tried and true drugs are well documented so you know what you're getting yourself into with them.
> 
> Check out these two books - PIHKAL and TIHKAL. These are "Classics" from the man known as the "Father of Ecstasy".


 
MXE is fucking wild dude. Don't fucking do it.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 24, 2013)

To clarify the term "research chemicals": RCs are simply things that haven't had any research done on them at all or are currently being researched but dont have fully conclusive results. They are these modern day odd combinations of multiple different traits from differnent kinds of drugs. For example: I did one called "methoxetamine" which is a derivative of ketamine and 3-meo-pcp and something else. So it was "designed" to take the good traits from those separate drugs and combine them. Hence why they're also called "designer drugs". It was probably the dumbest thing I've ever experimented with as as far as safety and enjoyability of the experience goes. For me, it was terrifying. Research chemicals are risky and pretty fucking stupid if you ask me. Even if it is labelled as whatever research chemical it's supposed to be, it might not even be that. It could be something completely bad for you that you have no idea what you just snorted or ate. I still couldn't tell you if I actually did MXE because technically I don't know. I mean the shit was sent overseas from like fucking UK or some shit to my buddies place. It's a grey market money-maker by all these underground chemists who quite frankly don't give a fuck about the safety of the people they are selling it to. I wouldn't recommend it to anybody and I am lucky to be alive. 2C's are NOT research chemicals by true definition. They are a family of psychedelic phenethylamines that are all naturally occuring. Alexander Shulgin extracted pretty much all that are known of right now and wrote a book on them explaining how to extract them and his experiences on them all. He did the same thing with Tryptamines. The books are called: PiHKAL and TiHKAL. He's one of the greatest chemists to ever live and he put his body and mind to the test by ingesting everything he extracted from super small to medium to MEGA doses and being able to record in detail everything so you can get the general idea. I have done what was supposedly 2C-B (again it's impossible to know exactly what your getting and the purity when it's a tiny ass vial of white powder) and it was amazing. Laid down in the middle of the corn field in my old back yard with a buddy and all of the stars were glowing brighter than I'd ever seen them before and they just danced and put on a show for us. But it is very short lived. After you peak it's over pretty much, not really a come down. That's what I discovered and heard from others as well. To get the most out of your 2C experience I recommend eating it, then when you come up to the peak, take a bump and fucking BLAST OFF!!! You'll thank me for that one. But anyways, stay the fuck away from all those weird ass RC's and that synthetic weed shit called "spice" or "K-2". All of that shit will kill you.


----------



## landpirate (May 1, 2013)

this article might be an interesting addition to this thread. it might be bullshit! Research chemicals aren't my thing, so feel free to ignore if Vice Magazine are talking rubbish (which they often are)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/internet-psychonauts-try-all-the-drugs-you-dont-want-to-try


----------



## Dolphin (Jul 6, 2013)

I've done them quite a few times at least twenty, pretty much the ones all mentioned here. They were definitely fun while it lasted but my mind can't take that stuff anymore. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone but if you're interested go for it.


----------

